# New Spec and Red Limits Feb 1, 2012



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking for your thoughts on the new speckled trout and redfish limits which go into effect February 1, 2012. You can now keep speckled trout in our area during the month of February (no closed season anymore), and the redfish limit has been raised to 2 per person (within the slot).
The majority of my fishing is done on Perdido and Escambia with occasional trips to Yellow and Blackwater. 25-30 years ago I could rarely catch a limit of speckled trout or even a few redfish that were bigger than 14-16 inches in these rivers. Now, as evedent by the forum reports, these type catches are common place, almost daily occurences. I really like the no closed season in our area for speckled trout, but I'm just not sure about the redfish limit now of 2. If you fishing for meat, one 27" redfish is going to weigh between 7-9 pounds depending on the season. That is alot of fillets and will go a long way. Just my thoughts, what say you?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it's awesome!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How often do you go out and get one 27" redfish? If you do it often you should fish some redfish tournaments. 

I think two per person is nice. My family loves blackened redfish and one redfish wont cut it. Two might and if I have a fishing buddy, four will be plenty.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're catching 9-pound slot reds, we need to talk.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> If you're catching 9-pound slot reds, we need to talk.


Funny Joe. 

I am fine with an open trout season year round. However, and I think I will have the support of other anglers that have studied speckled trout in our area, there should be no minimum size limit on speckled trout in northwest Florida. 

Have you ever fished our local waters and caught 30 to 50 trout in a day only to come back to the launch with 3 or 4 keepers? I have, on numerous occasions. This is due to the fact that we have an over population of male trout in our area. When you go out and catch 30 trout that are all 13" long you are not catching juvenile trout. For the most part, you are catching male trout. Santa Rosa sound, in particular, is flooded with 11" to 14" male trout. This is due to the fact that most trout 16" or bigger are females. With the regulations set at 15" most of the trout we keep for the frying pan are females. That is why we have an abundance of undersized trout in Pensacola Bay. 

Basically, the ratio of male trout to female trout in Pensacola is way out of wack! To put into hunting terms...we need to shoot some of our does. (male trout being does)

Capt Brant


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the damage to the redfish and trout population was eliminated with the stoping of the gill nets..... hook and line will never punish populations like nets..... we over here in LA can keep 1 oversize....(i think haven't got looked this year yet)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> How often do you go out and get one 27" redfish? If you do it often you should fish some redfish tournaments.
> 
> I think two per person is nice. My family loves blackened redfish and one redfish wont cut it. Two might and if I have a fishing buddy, four will be plenty.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> If you're catching 9-pound slot reds, we need to talk.


Got one several years ago (New Years Day to be exact) on Perdido, before they closed the Hammac . It was about 30 degrees that day and we caught 2 fish under some birds. Both reds were 27 inches long, one weighed 8lb and the other 8-14 on digital scales. That is close enough to 9 for me.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> How often do you go out and get one 27" redfish? If you do it often you should fish some redfish tournaments.
> 
> I think two per person is nice. My family loves blackened redfish and one redfish wont cut it. Two might and if I have a fishing buddy, four will be plenty.


 
Everyone likes to be a comedian:notworthy:


----------

